# Should I cram more wall panels in or do the ceiling?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

With a laminate floor (I'll have area rugs and leather sofas) should I absolutely maximaze 2x4 OC703 panels on the walls or space them out and put a few on the ceiling?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Use them sparingly and as required on the side walls. The area rugs should be between you and the speakers. That should pretty well cover things unless the rugs are very small and there's a lot of laminate exposed.

Bryan


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The exposed laminate will be behind the seating areas. And we will also put some carpet padding under the area rug as it is not that thick.

We are planning on 4 panels on each wall between us and the screen, 8 total. We used a black stretch double knit polyester to cover the panels.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That should be plenty between you and the screen. 

For the rear, you can do a few panels on the ceiling if you want. I'd start without it and see how it sounds first.

Bryan


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I used a spray adhesive to attach mu OC703 panels to the front screen wall, under the screen, and they fell off this morning. I sprayed both surfaces and allowed to dry for one minute as required.

How do you guys suggest attaching bare panels to the wall? They will be covered by velvet curtains.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Use a couple of screws with fender washers.

Bryan


----------

